

Chapter 9 of the Rails Tutorial is out ("Updating, showing, and deleting users") - mhartl
http://ruby.railstutorial.org/chapters/updating-showing-and-deleting-users?version=3.2#top

======
prusswan
The tests using put and delete do not work if session-based authentication is
used (one of the exercises). using page.driver.put will redirect to
<http://example.com> with seemingly the correct path, testable using
have_selector, although I wonder if there are better workarounds.

